# no gains 3 and half weeks into tren and test cycle?



## Giorgio.r (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi

I'm currently doing my first cycle on 200mg of tren a week and 400mg of test a week.

I'm also running volvadex every other day at 20mg

So I'm 3 and half weeks into and still havnt seen any gains, could this be a case of just waiting longer, is my body rejecting it?

Any advice? Or reasons why its taking longer. Normally for this course people see gains in 2 weeks?

Thanks


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Your diet mate, Post it up.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

What are your stats? Diet?


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Lol love that, tren for your first cycle, say no to using any other compounds and gaining from them.

You should really be starting out on a simple test cycle, then experiement when you need the stronger androgen like tren 3-5 cycles in.

Anyway, stick up your diet.

What lab are you using also?


----------



## Giorgio.r (Sep 7, 2011)

Wake up -

8:00 oats and protein

10:00 - 10:30 - Rice/Pasta, Chicken/Fish with table spoon of olive oil

12:30 - Protein shake with waxy vol carbs

2:30 - Rice/Pasta, Chicken/Fish with table spoon of olive oil

4:30 - 5:00 - Protein shake with waxy vol carbs

Train about half 5

6:30 - 7:00 depending what time im home, Rice/Pasta, Chicken/Fish with table spoon of olive oil

9:00 - Before bed protein shake and waxy vol carbs

Currently weigh 13 and half stone and the labs are pro chem, i have seen people get good gains of the same stuff aswell


----------



## Giorgio.r (Sep 7, 2011)

chilisi said:


> I take it your using longer esters?
> 
> Are experiancing any night sweats, increased aggression, oily skin, libido boost?


Not experiencing night sweats but trouble sleeping some nights and aggression


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

what esters are u using?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

how many cals a day ?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

it takes a while mate, keep at it 

it takes me a good 5 weeks to start seeing changes


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Increase your kcals mate


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

How *much* food are you eating ? diet looks ok but what micro's


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

what about your training programme mate,post that up


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

id say wait longer mate, may not kick in till week 5


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Jonsey 911 is spot on..did test tren and eq as an early cycle and it was around wk 5 overnight it happened.GL.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

increase calorie intake as much as possible. gear from reliable source?


----------



## Giorgio.r (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi

Thought id update you on this as i need help, nearly 6 weeks into the cycle and no gains. Im guessing its **** gear, looking to add 3ml of test prop for the next 6 weeks to finish my cycle. what do you think?


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Gear crap then or not enough kcals or training no good havnt read whole thread... Find new source


----------



## Big_bear (Apr 1, 2011)

Are you looking any leaner?


----------



## leewil1 (Apr 13, 2012)

MacUK said:


> Increase your kcals mate


From what to what? id be interested to know how you can tell how many calories hes eating from the diet he posted.


----------



## raf3070 (Mar 2, 2009)

If its PCs Test 400 then I usually dont start seeing gains till week 7, if your getting oily skin and a libido boost and wanting to smash every girl in sight then its working , gains just take that bit longer too see with it being long ester`s..


----------



## leewil1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Giorgio.r said:


> Hi
> 
> Thought id update you on this as i need help, nearly 6 weeks into the cycle and no gains. Im guessing its **** gear, looking to add 3ml of test prop for the next 6 weeks to finish my cycle. what do you think?


You obviously havent got a clue what your doing and were bound to fail. To be on the cycle your on as a 1st timer is madness, to post a multitude of reasons why you havent gained is scandalous. You think it might be your gear! who on gods Earth buys gear from somebody they dont trust with their life and then injects it into themselves. Im on mk 1st cycle of Test e and dbol 3 weeks in and growing like a weed, why? because like most people on this forum and others i value my health and so decided to research thoroughly the subject. Theres a saying that applies to you "Failure to plan is planning to fail", looking to add 3ml of test prop, give me strenght.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

leewil1:3154346 said:


> From what to what? id be interested to know how you can tell how many calories hes eating from the diet he posted.


He doesn't need to know how many kcal he's simply stating the obvious

Op weight is not an indicator of bad gear... As said are you any leaner, stronger, how's your sleep, appetite, did you increase cals when you started the cycle etc etc


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

leewil1:3154357 said:


> You obviously havent got a clue what your doing and were bound to fail. To be on the cycle your on as a 1st timer is madness, to post a multitude of reasons why you havent gained is scandalous. You think it might be your gear! who on gods Earth buys gear from somebody they dont trust with their life and then injects it into themselves. Im on mk 1st cycle of Test e and dbol 3 weeks in and growing like a weed, why? because like most people on this forum and others i value my health and so decided to research thoroughly the subject. Theres a saying that applies to you "Failure to plan is planning to fail", looking to add 3ml of test prop, give me strenght.


Are you guna help him or just act like Mr test balls

How do you know he has no clue?

If he wants to run tren on his 1st cycle that's his choice... Not ideal but still his choice

Did he say he didn't trust his source?

What's you and your cycle got to do with anything?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Giorgio.r said:


> Hi
> 
> Thought id update you on this as i need help, nearly 6 weeks into the cycle and no gains. Im guessing its **** gear, looking to add 3ml of test prop for the next 6 weeks to finish my cycle. what do you think?


did you take a photo before you started? sometimes the mind can play tricks on you. and even though the scales might not be going up your body might have changed a fair bit.

you should of done a few things, i know this sounds anal but i take pictures and measurements AND weigh myself every morning (well i dont take pics or measurements every day, but i weigh in)


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Clear indication should be if you are lifting heavier weights or more reps and if u weren't did you increase cals I you did and you still aren't lifting heavier then something I wrong. I would expect to see a change after a few weeks in


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

leewil1:3154439 said:


> Sorry didnt realise you were his girlfriend. He didnt say he didnt trust his source but he did say gear is **** which leadsme to believe its not from somebody he trust kapische, me and my cycle as i stated his is un succesful my is living the dream and hes got npo clue like you be cause like you he is from the school of bro scientists mister rep for pro 10 with reps like you they should sell a **** load ey NOT.


If your cycle is so great why don't you offer him benefits of your all mighty wisdom and stop bein such a smart ass

The geeza asks for a little clarity and you cnut him off... Whats the point in that

Not everybody does years and years of research before they take gear and that's why this forum is here... To offer sound advice to those that need it

Please point me to any "bro science" in my comments

I'm not a pro-10 sales man so I have nothing to do with their sales... However... Feel free to visit the site www.Pro-10.com


----------



## leewil1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Breda said:


> Are you guna help him or just act like Mr test balls
> 
> How do you know he has no clue?
> 
> ...


You keep giving him no information, the truth is he doesnt know what hes doing and neither do you by the sounds, and theres you thinking because your a pro 10 rep that you very knowledgeable, about what exactly? i bet they sell a lot of gear because your on board. Tell your girlfriend hes a walking disaster and next time do some research otherwise you find things dont quite workout as you intended is that enough help or would you like me to give him some more.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Got in before you deleted your post


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

leewil1:3154462 said:


> You keep giving him no information, the truth is he doesnt know what hes doing and neither do you by the sounds, and theres you thinking because your a pro 10 rep that you very knowledgeable, about what exactly? i bet they sell a lot of gear because your on board. Tell your girlfriend hes a walking disaster and next time do some research otherwise you find things dont quite workout as you intended is that enough help or would you like me to give him some more.


What are you on about mate

I've never thought I'm more knowledgeable than anybody else... Rep or not!

I'm here to learn just as much as anybody else... IIRC you jumped on your high horse tryin to flame the op so it seems you think you're more knowledgeable

Pro-10 never have and never will sell gear so please don't insinuate as such


----------



## leewil1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Breda said:


> If your cycle is so great why don't you offer him benefits of your all mighty wisdom and stop bein such a smart ass
> 
> The geeza asks for a little clarity and you cnut him off... Whats the point in that
> 
> ...


This forum is here to do research before you start you cycle or a little help whilst on it, a couple of months of reading up and posting questions is not too much to ask is it? my comment concerning you and bro science comes from your 1st reply with quote to me asking how somebody knows how many calories somebody is intake from posting a diet description and you come up with hes making a point what fecking point?


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

leewil1 said:


> This forum is here to do research before you start you cycle or a little help whilst on it, a couple of months of reading up and posting questions is not too much to ask is it? my comment concerning you and bro science comes from your 1st reply with quote to me asking how somebody knows how many calories somebody is intake from posting a diet description and you come up with hes making a point what fecking point?


You obv a fcking idiot.... If someone isn't growing on gear either crap gear or not enough kcal how can you say that to breda when you don't even have a picture of yourself.

Fed up with people on here who think they know what there talking about when they are prob 16 years old at 12 stone will abs and think there amazing.

It's simple if your not growing on aas you don't have enough kcals!

I need 3-4kcal or else I won't grow so when cycling the stuff he is and not growing something is wrong !


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi guys looks fun in here,mmmmm,let's see..........................................


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Alot of people take aas with out research that's just generally life, it's our job to help out hence why they come on here in the first place ! If your not going to help why even bothering posting here


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

OOOOPS i redded him,for being dumb,is that ok? :whistling:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

leewil1:3154470 said:


> This forum is here to do research before you start you cycle or a little help whilst on it, a couple of months of reading up and posting questions is not too much to ask is it? my comment concerning you and bro science comes from your 1st reply with quote to me asking how somebody knows how many calories somebody is intake from posting a diet description and you come up with hes making a point what fecking point?


How is saying somebody is making a point bro science and his point was the op needed to up his calories because he's not gaining


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Breda said:


> How is saying somebody is making a point bro science and his point was the op needed to up his calories because he's not gaining


I think he's 16 with full abs at 11 stone don't worry..


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

biglbs:3154484 said:


> OOOOPS i redded him,for being dumb,is that ok? :whistling:


Good work squire


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

MacUK said:


> Alot of people take aas with out research that's just generally life, it's our job to help out hence why they come on here in the first place ! If your not going to help why even bothering posting here


My first cycle was 1ml sustanon 250 eod for 4 weeks, pct started day after my last jab and was 1 clomid per day for 10 days :laugh: Oh I wish I knew what an internet forum was back then,,,


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MacUK:3154480 said:


> You obv a fcking idiot.... If someone isn't growing on gear either crap gear or not enough kcal how can you say that to breda when you don't even have a picture of yourself.
> 
> Fed up with people on here who think they know what there talking about when they are prob 16 years old at 12 stone will abs and think there amazing.
> 
> ...


If I wasn't a rep I'd have given this kind of response


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Conscript said:


> My first cycle was 1ml sustanon 250 eod for 4 weeks, pct started day after my last jab and was 1 clomid per day for 10 days :laugh: Oh I wish I knew what an internet forum was back then,,,


Looking good in your avatar though bud lol....


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MacUK:3154490 said:


> I think he's 16 with full abs at 11 stone don't worry..


I think he's a cnut but I may be wrong and you may be right


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Conscript said:


> My first cycle was 1ml sustanon 250 eod for 4 weeks, pct started day after my last jab and was 1 clomid per day for 10 days :laugh: Oh I wish I knew what an internet forum was back then,,,


It was not invented though:lol:


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Sounds like gear is bunk, even if diet was exactly the same as before you went on after 6 weeks on 1st cycle of test and tren there should be some easily noticeable 'recomping' going on at least, and there should be strength gains.

what gear was it btw?(apologies if you already said)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

MacUK said:


> Looking good in your avatar though bud lol....


Mine is better,well vert!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MacUK:3154496 said:


> Looking good in your avatar though bud lol....


I'm on my phone... What is his avatar... Polar bear, war ship, full moon, rainbow, condom wrapper... What is it?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

MacUK said:


> Looking good in your avatar though bud lol....


Take it my point was wasted here, never mind lol...


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Breda said:


> I'm on my phone... What is his avatar... Polar bear, war ship, full moon, rainbow, condom wrapper... What is it?


A parrot lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

goonerton:3154503 said:


> Sounds like gear is bunk, even if diet was exactly the same as before you went on after 6 weeks on 1st cycle of test and tren there should be some easily noticeable 'recomping' going on at least, and there should be strength gains.
> 
> what gear was it btw?(apologies if you already said)


Pro chem... He's not said if he's any leaner or stronger so who knows


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Conscript said:


> Take it my point was wasted here, never mind lol...


AAAAAAAAAAAAW,where's the point,where's the point---sorry op!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MacUK:3154515 said:


> A parrot lol


Lol I knew it wasn't guna be him


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

biglbs said:


> It was not invented though:lol:


It wasn't that long ago mate, just never used a forum until 2008, would have been a big help when I started dabbling...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Conscript:3154522 said:


> It wasn't that long ago mate, just never used a forum until 2008, would have been a big help when I started dabbling...


But you know loads mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Breda said:


> Lol I knew it wasn't guna be him


No he meant conscript ya nutter!!!!He is a parrot,is a parrot waaaa!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Conscript said:


> It wasn't that long ago mate, just never used a forum until 2008, would have been a big help when I started dabbling...


Don't make me feel older FFSmg:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

biglbs:3154527 said:


> No he meant conscript ya nutter!!!!He is a parrot,is a parrot waaaa!


I'm not the nutter bro


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Breda said:


> But you know loads mate


Nah mate I'm just a big parrot, :lol: , I still surf this site with my trusty old notepad for jotting down sh1t I what to read up on, there's so much to take home from this board, that's why I love it! x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Conscript said:


> Nah mate I'm just a big parrot, :lol: , I still surf this site with my trusty old notepad for jotting down sh1t I what to read up on, there's so much to take home from this board, that's why I love it! x


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^you go out to post?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

MacUK said:


> I think he's 16 with full abs at 11 stone don't worry..


sometimes I wish I was 11stone so I could see my abs :sad:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

biglbs said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^you go out to post?


No mate, I use a laptop and write sh1t down on a notepad when something catches my eye, otherwise I forget what I was going to research and then end up back on xhamster :lol: It's my default location!


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Conscript said:


> No mate, I use a laptop and write sh1t down on a notepad when something catches my eye, otherwise I forget what I was going to research and then end up back on xhamster :lol: It's my default location!


Xhamster is a great website, that's where legends are made...There are some very knowledgeable people on there...


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

MacUK said:


> Xhamster is a great website, that's where legends are made...There are some very knowledgeable people on there...


What makes me laff is the ads you get "GROW 4 INCHES IN 1 MONTH GUARANTEED"!! Only $99 per tub... :lol: ...

Sorry OP, we all had a peroni tonight :laugh: well I had one!


----------



## leewil1 (Apr 13, 2012)

MacUK said:


> You obv a fcking idiot.... If someone isn't growing on gear either crap gear or not enough kcal how can you say that to breda when you don't even have a picture of yourself.
> 
> Fed up with people on here who think they know what there talking about when they are prob 16 years old at 12 stone will abs and think there amazing.
> 
> ...


if i looked like you i would not be putting my pic up rubber dinghy boy


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

leewil1 said:


> if i looked like you i would not be putting my pic up rubber dinghy boy


You can't go insulting people's appearances when you don't even have an AVI!!


----------



## leewil1 (Apr 13, 2012)

MacUK said:


> I think he's 16 with full abs at 11 stone don't worry..


get that picture off your a mess if thats what aas as done for you id leave fwell alone


----------



## leewil1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> You can't go insulting people's appearances when you don't even have an AVI!!


no i can and just did


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

leewil1 said:


> if i looked like you i would not be putting my pic up rubber dinghy boy


Yawn love people insulting me that are obv 11 stone who have never run aas apart from dbol and giving advice...

I'm 14.5 stone at 14% bf now with 16 inch guns... What are you ?

Bet you only come on here to wnk over the bbers on here like "one day I'll look like that"

You never will...


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

leewil1 said:


> no i can and just did


OK!!! Good luck because with your attitude you will be banned soon!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ok I see this is where the action is this tonight 

Evening everyone!! X x


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Evening, how's Chelsea lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

MacUK said:


> Evening, how's Chelsea lol


I wouldn't know  x x


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

MacUK said:


> Evening, how's Chelsea lol


Have I missed something!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Hotdog147 said:


> Have I missed something!


Nope! X x


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

RXQueenie:3154586 said:


> Ok I see this is where the action is this tonight
> 
> Evening everyone!! X x


Evenin Mrs xx


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Nope! X x


What's Mac on then?!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Breda said:


> Evenin Mrs xx


Breda do u need a hug? You've been good to me this week, only fair I do the same x x


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> What's Mac on then?!


Read Chelsea's competeive thread lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Hotdog147 said:


> What's Mac on then?!


Lol. No idea. How are u anyway? X x


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

MacUK said:


> Read Chelsea's competeive thread lol


Fcuk that! It's longer than your vs thread!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

MacUK said:


> Read Chelsea's competeive thread lol


Oh come on... He did work hard and look bloody good for the show! X x


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

RXQueenie:3154613 said:


> Breda do u need a hug? You've been good to me this week, only fair I do the same x x


Queenie there's many things you could give me but a hug will do xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Conscript said:


> No mate, I use a laptop and write sh1t down on a notepad when something catches my eye, otherwise I forget what I was going to research and then end up back on xhamster :lol: It's my default location!


Jokes,:lol:I know mate,lol


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Lol. No idea. How are u anyway? X x


I'm good thanks, you?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Hotdog147 said:


> I'm good thanks, you?


apart from spending my saturday night online... i'm ok lol x x


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> apart from spending my saturday night online... i'm ok lol x x


LOL I know that feeling! Mr. JD is keeping me company though!

Oh well this time next week I'll be in Mexico :thumb:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Hotdog147 said:


> LOL I know that feeling! Mr. JD is keeping me company though!
> 
> Oh well this time next week I'll be in Mexico :thumb:


I miss Mr JD!

Mexico?? You lucky sod!! X x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

What was this thread about? :lol:


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

leewil1 if you're a man you will put your avvi up, even if you're 12 stone of fat I will respect you for having the balls to put it up.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> I miss Mr JD!
> 
> Mexico?? You lucky sod!! X x


Yup! Can't wait! 2 weeks of pure luxury! :lol:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

pmsl the op's thread turned into a busy evening down the local tonight! :laugh:


----------



## leewil1 (Apr 13, 2012)

MacUK said:


> Yawn love people insulting me that are obv 11 stone who have never run aas apart from dbol and giving advice...
> 
> I'm 14.5 stone at 14% bf now with 16 inch guns... What are you ?
> 
> ...


Its NOT a look im interested in to be honest 16" guns and a 40 " waist, as for 14% bf youre more like 20%, but dont take my opinion lets do a poll, no? i didnt think so.


----------



## leewil1 (Apr 13, 2012)

BlitzAcez said:


> leewil1 if you're a man you will put your avvi up, even if you're 12 stone of fat I will respect you for having the balls to put it up.


Like yourself i wont be putting any avi up, its more vanity than i could stand. Ive just weighed in this morning 86kg 10.5% happy as Larry and living the dream, whats all this man thing anyway is that your measure of a man pathetic, caveman


----------



## leewil1 (Apr 13, 2012)

What as become clear though after a good nights sleep is that UKMuscle is a site predominantley concerned with bro science, ask a question and youll get plenty of non information like the classic in this thread up you calories ahahaha, i dont grow if i dont eat between 3000-4000 calories he says there you have it the secret to lean muscle gain ahahahaha, i have never asked a single question on this site because there arent many knowledgeable people here if i want info ill go else where, i do come here though to massage my ego and feel safe in the knowledge that i know far more then the vast majority on this site Pro 10 reps ive **** em. Oh and dont forget boys and girls up them calories, i dont know what from or what to but i like to say something even if its nothing. ahahahaha


----------



## the1nas (Oct 7, 2011)

leewil1 said:


> What as become clear though after a good nights sleep is that UKMuscle is a site predominantley concerned with bro science, ask a question and youll get plenty of non information like the classic in this thread up you calories ahahaha, i dont grow if i dont eat between 3000-4000 calories he says there you have it the secret to lean muscle gain ahahahaha, i have never asked a single question on this site because there arent many knowledgeable people here if i want info ill go else where, i do come here though to massage my ego and feel safe in the knowledge that i know far more then the vast majority on this site Pro 10 reps ive **** em. Oh and dont forget boys and girls up them calories, i dont know what from or what to but i like to say something even if its nothing. ahahahaha


Oh oh someones feeling the harsher side of estrogenic effects :/


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

leewil1 said:


> What as become clear though after a good nights sleep is that UKMuscle is a site predominantley concerned with bro science, ask a question and youll get plenty of non information like the classic in this thread up you calories ahahaha, i dont grow if i dont eat between 3000-4000 calories he says there you have it the secret to lean muscle gain ahahahaha, i have never asked a single question on this site because there arent many knowledgeable people here if i want info ill go else where, i do come here though to massage my ego and feel safe in the knowledge that i know far more then the vast majority on this site Pro 10 reps ive **** em. Oh and dont forget boys and girls up them calories, i dont know what from or what to but i like to say something even if its nothing. ahahahaha


Lmao


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

leewil1 said:


> What as become clear though after a good nights sleep is that UKMuscle is a site predominantley concerned with bro science, ask a question and youll get plenty of non information like the classic in this thread up you calories ahahaha, i dont grow if i dont eat between 3000-4000 calories he says there you have it the secret to lean muscle gain ahahahaha, i have never asked a single question on this site because there arent many knowledgeable people here if i want info ill go else where, i do come here though to massage my ego and feel safe in the knowledge that i know far more then the vast majority on this site Pro 10 reps ive **** em. Oh and dont forget boys and girls up them calories, i dont know what from or what to but i like to say something even if its nothing. ahahahaha


What a c0ck!


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

And this is why I love uk-m!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

pmsl at breda trying to act professional :lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> pmsl at breda trying to act professional :lol:


Haha was great weren't it!


----------



## leewil1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> What a c0ck!


Who rattled your cage you pasty ginger freak


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Morning!! Lol x x


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Sonofzeus must be back..


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Another quiet day in the steroid forums :laugh:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

leewil1 said:


> What as become clear though after a good nights sleep is that UKMuscle is a site predominantley concerned with bro science, ask a question and youll get plenty of non information like the classic in this thread up you calories ahahaha, i dont grow if i dont eat between 3000-4000 calories he says there you have it the secret to lean muscle gain ahahahaha, i have never asked a single question on this site because there arent many knowledgeable people here if i want info ill go else where, i do come here though to massage my ego and feel safe in the knowledge that i know far more then the vast majority on this site Pro 10 reps ive **** em. Oh and dont forget boys and girls up them calories, i dont know what from or what to but i like to say something even if its nothing. ahahahaha


Good nights sleep?You did'nt get much yet did ya?Time to bed/time up =bad night,unless you are a cat.Ahhh hence no avi!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

leewil1 said:


> Who rattled your cage you pasty ginger freak


You love me really xx


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

IMO, I don't think you'd see anything drastic off 600mg gear. It will be real subtle gains, and, seeing as it's long acting, I wouldn't be worried atm, maybe at the 6 week mark, if things are still the same I'd call it bunk.

Post a pic of the gear.

Some PC fakes running around atm.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Had to rep leewil he has stuck to his guns and he called me a ginger pastie! :tongue:


----------



## Massless (Dec 15, 2013)

wtf 5 weeks? damn


----------

